# Lacerations...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Something got to our chickens this morning. One barred rock is gone and our silkie has a couple lacerations. There's one on her back, one on the outside of her wing and a small one by her vent. I have her in the house, I cleaned her up and sprayed her with veterycin. I also have her with save a chick in her water. We are hoping she makes it but aren't sure how it will go. Is there anything else I should be doing for her? Antibiotics tomorrow when the stores are open? 


Poor girl :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We now keep Dr. Harvey's natural cream on hand. It is on amazon as prime, if you don't have a local place for it. 


Jim


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you ever had a chicken get injured pretty bad and make it through? This is our first. So bummed. Hoping to not have to cull her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I had a chick scalped down to its skull once. A Guinea with a raging infection of the eye.

Infection will be the biggest risk at this point. Use antibiotic ointment on the wounds. It does two things, helps prevent infection and keeps flies away from them. 

If she didn't have the vent injury it would sound like a hawk attack. When one tried to haul off one of my Guineas it had several slashes on its back. Yes, it did fine afterwards.

Just in case, keep everyone up. It sounds like whatever the attacker was got away with one which means its liable to return. 

But that said, there is a chance the missing hen is hiding out some where and might show back up.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She was dragged through picker bushes so the vent injury could be from that. We had a hawk kill our rooster back in January but haven't had any issues since then. Ugh :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> She was dragged through picker bushes so the vent injury could be from that. We had a hawk kill our rooster back in January but haven't had any issues since then. Ugh :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


get another rooster asap

even if he is the wrong breed

he is better than what you don't have at the moment

we keep a small chicken med kit in the bathroom

i hope your girl pulls through


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Have you ever had a chicken get injured pretty bad and make it through? This is our first. So bummed. Hoping to not have to cull her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Not mine, but I nursed back to health a friends after a dog attack, complete recovery. When she brought them, I saw raw muscle, that bad.

Jim


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Jim said:


> Not mine, but I nursed back to health a friends after a dog attack, complete recovery. When she brought them, I saw raw muscle, that bad.
> 
> Jim


put the bluekote to er

my wife is a nurse so i think she could stitch a bird up if needed


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She looks much better today! My husband got her antibiotics so we are going to keep her inside for the rest of the week with those. I have high hopes though  

I cut all the feathers away from her vent, it seems messy. Hopefully that will help keep the area clean. Does anyone know anything about giving Epsom salt baths? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would not put her on antibiotics, that's over kill. It can also mess up her gut flora so she ends up with the runs which will compound her issues. 

Why an Epsom salt bath? I can't think of any good reason to do that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> She looks much better today! My husband got her antibiotics so we are going to keep her inside for the rest of the week with those. I have high hopes though
> 
> I cut all the feathers away from her vent, it seems messy. Hopefully that will help keep the area clean. Does anyone know anything about giving Epsom salt baths?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


you can get a pan of warm water & bathe her

we have done that before if the bird was a real mess


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She's eating and drinking well! The other chickens have even come inside to see her! Silly girls. She has nice scabs on the cuts and is now clicking angrily at me to be let out. I am optimistic about her! Yay!! <3















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Awww that's great news. Poor girl! Glad she's on the mend. She is beautiful x


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sounds like she may pull through it



good luck

piglett


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So almost a week out. She's doing alright, all the wounds on her back and near her vent are healing well. There where way more of them than I initially thought. After a couple of days being inside she started to let me hold her and really check her over.

She has a puncture wound on her wing that is healing much slower than the other ones though. I also suspect that wing may be broken at the end. She still flaps it and tries to fly out of her pen. I never did the antibiotic, I'm hoping that was the right choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

